# Central Exuma, Bahamas



## Reelfly

Every year my wife books us a week at a Staniel Cay Yacht Club, in the Bahamas. It's the kind of place that's off the grid and a bit harder to get too. But, if you're wiling to trade TV, cell phone, and email for adventure, cold beers, and lobster tails.... it's a magical place. I was also lucky enough to purchased a Gopro Hero 2 just before leaving. Below is the outcome. 
Enjoy and watch in HD!

http://vimeo.com/33226511


----------



## lobsterman

Killer video, thanks for sharing. Did you see alot of Lobster there?


----------



## Reelfly

Thanks! Lobsters & conchs are pretty thick because we stayed just outside of a "no take" national park. Strawberry and Nassau groupers are non-stop on bucktail jigs. Which I'm sure you know, is a complete blast on inshore tackle.


----------



## lobsterman

Yum, fresh grilled Grouper and Lobster. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## nathan70

I need to get one of those cameras. What software do you use to edit?


----------



## Reelfly

Yeah, the camera is well worth the $. The software is Apple's IMovie, it comes free on Mac computers. I only spent about 1 hour or so editing, it's very easy to use. You could produce some really super stuff if you want to spend the time.

More than likely I will go back and do much more editing when I have some down time. I still have another 3 hours of film from the trip to load into IMovie.


----------



## EODangler

Badass video!! Can't wait to get mine and learn all the editing features on my Mac.


----------



## Bullshark

Great video! Better than most fishing shows. I have to be honest... The 3:38 mark made make want to book a trip today!


----------



## biggamefishr

amazing video man, thanks for sharing


----------



## EODangler

Bullshark said:


> Great video! Better than most fishing shows. I have to be honest... The 3:38 mark made make want to book a trip today!


Same here...and then I showed the wife. Ooops! Looks like our next vacation is in the works.


----------



## Reelfly

Thanks again! The "gray ghost" is not so elusive when you're petting him...


----------



## k-p

Thanks Reelfy! What a coincidence...my wife and I are going there in mid-February for wahoo and bonefish. Do you know what the water temps are down there that time of year by any chance? Planning on doing some diving and snorkeling also. We're taking our GoPro too--can't wait.


----------



## Reelfly

k-p..Where you guys staying? I would imagine the water temp would be in the 60's. It was pretty chilly this trip. I prefer the bahamas in the fall before the cold fronts become a problem. But, any time is a good time! The hoo bite should be hot in Feb!

I take 4 inshore rods and at least 50 jigs. You can crush the groupers, snapper, & bar jacks in the channels/patch reefs. You will get burned off quite a bit.


----------



## k-p

Thanks for the info Reelfly. We're going to Sandals. I'm glad you mentioned that about the water because my wife will probably need a thicker wetsuit and hood. Got plenty of jigs so we'll bring some of those too. Is the bonefishing fairly accessible by foot around the island or do you need a boat to get to the good spots?


----------



## Reelfly

Sandals is pretty far from where we stay, around 1.5-2 hours each way in a fast boat. There's a fast bout tour that brings the Sandals crowd up to Staniel Cay/Compass Cay , but its a full day trip. The bonefishing is good if you know when & where to find them, and can be accessed on foot. Google earth is your friend on finding good flats, but your time is valuable so I would suggest hiring a guide.


----------



## Reelfly

One more thing. There are over 300 small keys and islands......you will absolutely want a boat.


----------



## Head Kned

Killer video, looking at charts now to see if I can run my boat down there. Looks doable. Did you stay near George Town?


----------



## Reelfly

We stayed about 50 miles north of George town. Your boat will do it easy, shooting down from Nassau. Honestly, if you have the time, you should do it. You could even press on though Long Island. I would like to go as far a Ragged..one day.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Bahamian swimming pigs!? That's so cool. I spend a lot of time in the Abacos and never seen such a thing!


----------



## Head Kned

I saw where you were riding your bikes and saw staniel cay and figured it out. Then I charted it, I could easily do it if we cleared in Bimini. 250 miles is no problem. 

Got me fired up for the Bahamas that's for sure. Been all through the Abacos and this place looks so much better. As it pertains to getting to a place thats off the path.


----------



## k-p

Appreciate all the pointers Reelfly...hopefully will have some good pics to post and a report to share the end of Feb. Thanks again!


----------



## Reelfly

You'll have a hard time going back to Abaco after experiencing the Exumas. Like I said, my wife books the trips she loves the place so much.


----------



## flyliner

Staniel is one of my favorite places to stop on our way south or on the way back, easy to get into, nice dock and bar/restaraunt. Gotta check out thunderball grotto, great snorkel experience. Sampson Cay, just north of Staniel about a mile is also a good place to lay up, small very quiet private island with a super nice marina without the current that Stanial has. From here its not far to Stella Maris, Acklins and LOTS of other very remote places.


----------



## skindeep

I ran my boat from Orange Beach to the Abacos and Exumas summer before last. It was an unbelivable experience. Me and 2 buddies ran the boat over stopping in Chub Cay to fish. From there we went to Nassua to send them home and meet my wife. We spent a week crusing the Exumas. We stayed on the hook a few nights and also stayed at Compass and Staniel Cays. The Exumas are amazing. We also spent 4 weeks in the Abacos, primarily at Elbow Cay. The two islands offer very different experiences. Fishing experiences are also very different. I would be happy to share any tips with you including my route down there and around the islands. Pm me if you want more info.


----------



## ucf_motorcycle

Great video....how come you don't make video like that when we go fishing? May be going this Sunday on the new vessel.

Also your not supposed to tell anyone about the Exumas man supposed to be a secret. :whistling:


----------



## Reelfly

Secret...It's like grand central station compared to how it used to be. If I had the extra coin, I'd consider a slice. 

What's the plan of attack for Sunday? Run down the east beach? Its gonna be nippy/bumpy offshore. 

We should make a flying video.......


----------



## ucf_motorcycle

Reelfly said:


> Secret...It's like grand central station compared to how it used to be. If I had the extra coin, I'd consider a slice.
> 
> What's the plan of attack for Sunday? Run down the east beach? Its gonna be nippy/bumpy offshore.
> 
> We should make a flying video.......


*SUNDAY
*NORTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS DIMINISHING TO 10 TO
15 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS SUBSIDING TO 1 TO 2 FEET. BAYS AND
COASTAL WATERWAYS CHOPPY TO ROUGH.

Doesn't seem bumpy to me. We have a mingo spot we did last time and then on to the edge.


----------



## Reelfly

How longs that gonna take in the new ride, 15-20 mins?

No reason to rush out the door


----------



## kristopherrimes

That's a cool video, looks like a nice place. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Reelfly

Thanks! Here's a few pictures from the GoPro


----------

